# Did not dip plants



## laurita (Mar 11, 2010)

I just put my new plants in my aquarium and did not dip them. I am new to this. I checked for snails and I have not added fish yet. Should i be panicking. Should I take the plants out and dip? I have goldies that will be going back in the tank but they are in quareentine right now. I got a case of ick and I had to start my main tank over. Help


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Live plants = snails. It's just a fact of life. 

BTW - Welcome to APC!


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

When you do eventually start supporting a healthy (ugh) colony of snails, I suggest the following control methods:

1. limit feeding

2. remove uneaten sinking food (algae wafers, pellets, etc)

3. purchase a few assassin snails (work better in larger numbers)

4. smash a few here and there in order to let your fish know they can be a tasty snack


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

relax man i never dip anything and my tanks are as clean and clear and healthy as can be. get a loach or two. 

BEWARE: botia loaches burrow but are aggressive snail eaters

i suggest a clown loach

Thank 
Elliot


----------



## laurita (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you all for the advice. I feel much better now. lol Can a clown loach go with Goldies?


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

laurita said:


> Thank you all for the advice. I feel much better now. lol Can a clown loach go with Goldies?


This all depends on what size tank you have. A mature clown loach can reach sizes ~ 6 inches. A pretty decent sized tank is needed for fish this size. Also: they should be kept in small groups.

I assume that you're talking about the common goldfish. These fish are usually peaceful, but can become "bossy" at larger sizes.


----------



## laurita (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow, that loach is a big fish. 
Yes I have Fancy goldfish and one of them is pretty possessive of her space. I have two 55 gallon tanks and a 25 gallon. I want to grow plants in them for the Goldies. I may have to experiment. I think I need to get the plants started in another tank and then put them in with my Goldies. I am just expanding my interest from Goldies to plants. I really love learning new things. Keeps me out of trouble. lol


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

gonathan85 said:


> This all depends on what size tank you have. A mature clown loach can reach sizes ~ 6 inches. A pretty decent sized tank is needed for fish this size. Also: they should be kept in small groups.
> 
> clown loaches can actually grow much, much bigger 12-18 inches i believe, but they grow soooooooooooooooooooo slow so you are kool with a few. i have three in a 75 and are about 4-5-6 inches and been there for like 2-3 years they are great fish and will defenitly take care of any unwanted snails and don't really dug up plants. they like bloodworms and a hiding place would be good(cave)


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

As Damian sez Clowns can get a lot bigger than 6 inches but it can take a while and one never knows when stunting is taking place. All loaches, as most species, enjoy more than one of their own kind and enjoy a hiding place if they can find one. What do you do with the loaches, and there are many types other than Clowns (that do not get as large) when the snails are all gone or you have learned to live with the snails? Get another tank if you feel the need to have other species. A quarantine tank is almost a requirement if you are obtaining other critters, including plants, or you want to avoid treating an entire large tank to treat one or a few sick fish. 

Nothing exists with Goldfish. Most species in the wild generally live a solitary existence except at mating time or when raising young so even though it is a tremendous temptation to add, typically, Cories, loaches or whatever, especially to Angel and Goldfish tanks...don't do it! Even though it may seem to work out due to the tolerance of various species and getting critters that occupy different areas of the tank they will normally hang out with others like themselves if given a choice.

Small creatures can usually see or otherwise become aware of very small things that we cannot see. I, a long time ago, squished snails to help feed a JD but even though there seemed to be a never ending supply of them once I stopped the numbers of snails seemed to stabilize and were not a problem and became an interesting critter to study.


----------



## laurita (Mar 11, 2010)

Well I am not apposed to having snails as long as they do not take over the tank. I have just heard from some people that they are bad. If would rather get more Goldies than have a loach.
I just got a sick tank when my new fish had ick. So I have 2-55 gallons and a 25 gallon tank. I am a little leery about dipping things in chemicals. Is that the only way to treat plants.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Everything is a "chemical" or made up of "chemicals" so do not be afraid of chemicals.

Other than picking out and disposing of snails dipping is the only answer other than getting a predator critter (snails too) that enjoys eating snails. Any oxidizer or Potassium permanganate will work, easily if you use a Q tank and are sure to neutralize the chemical before damage to the plant or critters happens. Read the various threads on snail control.

The 55 will hold about three Goldfish and the 25 is a bit large for a Q tank (a 10 will do) but 25 is good in fact it is a lot better than a 5G which is all too common.

Snails will overpopulate if overfed but Goldfish should eat just about anything that isn't nailed down and will help keep the snails under control. Eventually the snails will reach a stage of equilibrium in the tank which may or may not be too many in which case hand picking and properly disposing of them will work. Snails do not add too much to the bioload of the tank although there is some.

Wow! That is a lot to absorb all at once but remember the only dumb question is the one that did not get asked. Do not be afraid of asking the same question more than once. We have all done it.


----------



## huaidan (Mar 6, 2010)

Funny thing. When I took my goldfish out of my planted tank due to an outbreak of ick (100% clear now) last week, I noticed an uprising of baby snails, which helped clean up a lot of brown algae. After putting my goldfish back in, I noticed whatever snails remained came out of the water and were risking, and eventually succumbing to, dehydration.

Were they afraid of the fish? I didn't know snails could be that aware. Or were they irritated by the residual ick medication contained in or on the fish?


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Goldfish will , eventually, mouth everything in a tank and probably try to eat it so baby snails are probably fair game. Everything tries to protect itself so snail awareness of fish is not so surprising.

I do not know the answer to your question but it is an interesting one.


----------



## laurita (Mar 11, 2010)

thank you Cliff. I appreciate the info. Do you have Goldies. It sounds like you do. I really need a much bigger tank because I want more Goldies. Just two more. I have 6 right now. I tried getting rid of the ick with salt and i am not sure it worked. it looks like my large Goldie got it back. what a bummer. I was so freaked out I cleaned out the entire tank and now I am cycling again. 
They have destroyed the moss. LOL my young one was eating it like salad. The anubias and sword are holding their own.


----------



## The Rockster (Jun 20, 2007)

I was just reading about Clown Loaches.

They rarely grow beyond 6 inches in captivity.

They need really clean water.

They are susceptible to ich.

They are hyper sensitive towards meds. Probably due to the fact, they have skin, and not scales. Many half dose meds.

I have had 4 in a 72 gallon Discus for 3 years. Got rid of my Malaysian Trumpet Snails. They are about 4 inches, and are fun to watch.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Just about any methodology works to get rid of Ick. but high heat seems to work well for me.

Yes I have Goldfish. The period of growth of a Goldfish in a head growth or Wen will cause white spots to evidence on a fish which might be mistaken for Ick. but once you have seen both they are distinctive and should not be confused. If you are overcrowded, various funguses are also a possibility. Other than direct observation, diagnosing is difficult at best. Clean water and not overcrowding is generally the key to keeping Goldfish healthy. Some folks swear by salt (I am not one) and other things but Goldfish are usually very healthy.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

laurita said:


> Well I am not apposed to having snails as long as they do not take over the tank. I have just heard from some people that they are bad. If would rather get more Goldies than have a loach.
> I just got a sick tank when my new fish had ick. So I have 2-55 gallons and a 25 gallon tank. I am a little leery about dipping things in chemicals. Is that the only way to treat plants.


I don't dip plants unless they come from a tank with mega-algae problems. On snails, I wish I had MORE. The only ones I can keep alive are the MTS that are smart enough to avoid my Apistogrammas and the betta. Everytime I try adding ramshorn or pond snails they get eaten up before they've done their job. I had considered investing in some larger snails in the Nerita genus, but am afraid to spend money on snails that could get eaten.


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

How come no one's mentioned clown loaches like a temperature of even 85F? Goldfish like much colder water. Also, if you have ever had a problem with ich, then dont get clown loaches. Or have them at temperatures above 82F, which the goldfish wont really love. 

Clown loaches like very warm water, ich hates warm water... Clown loaches are very succeptible to ich. See the connection? 

Most fish eat snails; specially goldfish, loaches, cories, cichlids...... so dont worry too much about them. Also, lots of them die in the filter intakes.... they go for the little bits of debris that accumulates and die there. What people dont like about them is the looks, otherwise they are not a 'problem'. They are great cleaners though.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Clowns do not, normally, get big because almost everyone puts them in too small a tank where they get stunted and die early. I have, frequently, seen them a lot bigger than six inches.

Ick. are actually very small protozoans; they as with most small creatures do not enjoy (or survive) any change of habitat, especially temperature. I have kept Goldfish at 90 degrees for a couple of weeks and other than killing the Ick. the fish seemed to do fine. A higher temperature does kill Ick. just as most of the preparations do. If you increase the temp. of water pay attention to gas exchange. Aeration may be needed.


----------

